# Learning before a contest



## RedNeckWino (Jan 14, 2011)

Where can I find a book or video or something that would give a good explanation of what judges are looking and tasting for or anything else that might be judged?
I think it would be nice to take a class on this- like how to train the pallet, before entering a contest. I hate to jump in blind. Jeff


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2011)

You can research the UC Davis scale at this site. The UC Davis scale is the most widely used in serious competitions. AWS, Indy, and Winmaker Magazine all use this scoring method.

http://finias.com/wine/ucd_scoring.htm


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

One suggestion is if you belong to a wine club ask then what they think. If you know someone who belongs to AWS ask them.
I had a bottle "blind tested" during one of their meetings and came in 2nd place over retail bottles.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2011)

Tom said:


> One suggestion is if you belong to a wine club ask then what they think. If you know someone who belongs to AWS ask them.
> I had a bottle "blind tested" during one of their meetings and came in 2nd place over retail bottles.



a very good suggestion. You need to remember that judges have been taught what a good wine should be. Judging is a lot more objective than most people think. This standard might not match to your idea of a great wine. 

I have suggested the right mental attitude for competitions many times... 
Make the wine that you like best and pity the judge that does not agree.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 14, 2011)

I wish there was a wine club around here. Can't believe there are not more home wine makers in the area with all the area being massive orchards and vineyards. Maybe just have not found them yet. Kind of hopeful that I can find one at the local fair competition this august.

"I have suggested the right mental attitude for competitions many times...
Make the wine that you like best and pity the judge that does not agree. "

That would be my normal attitude, but want to be more than a Drill Sergeant when I go asking for a trained opinion.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

My suggestion is enter as many local fair competitions as possible. Take the results with a grain of salt. Read what notes they give you if they wrote any down. These fairs cost very little and sometimes pay pretty well. After the competition listen to what the other winemakers have to say about your wine and get new ideas from their wines. Collect names and phone numbers/email from the other wine makers and then host a party. Learn from each other.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2011)

Wolf, 

I agree except you should take note of the scoring system that is being used. In other words, enter several that use the UC Davis system. Collect the notes and comments and adjust.


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

I would NOT enter any wine contest unless you get the scoring sheets. This is the only way you can make better wine. Alot of contest (local) do not send or use scoring sheets.


----------



## midwestwine (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is a great class I took online its all about wine tasting and wine regions.

http://www.dmacc.edu/Schedule/coursetext.asp?CRS=VIN150


----------



## JohnT (Jan 14, 2011)

Tom said:


> I would NOT enter any wine contest unless you get the scoring sheets. This is the only way you can make better wine. Alot of contest (local) do not send or use scoring sheets.



agree, 

As a rule of thumb, the more expensive the entry fee, the more professional the judges (scoringsheets, etc.)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I agree to disagree with you guys. Everything you are saying is absolutely correct. BUT like myself I did not know any wine makers in my area. Now I know a fair number and I probably made three times as much wine as I would have if I had not tasted theirs. So, if you want to meet other wine makers and taste new wines and get more ideas enter your local competition regardless of the scoring. Hell, I even started entering wine I just wanted to get rid of and I got some ribbons, but that wasn't the point. It also gave me the confidence to move on up to the bigger ones. Now the bigger competitions I am only sending wine that I truly want a professional opinion on and how I can improve it. So my point is, there are rewards for the new amateur wine makers in all competitions.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow. Thanks to all the replies. I am looking to be more professional at the wine making for the long run. I am also looking to meet and possibly join a club with other local wine makers. The links look like some info I can sure study with in the mean-time. Gives a good heads up for what might be to come, even if its only locals to start with.


----------

